# Has anyone heard what may be new for 2020 snowblower?



## J0HND0E (Nov 8, 2018)

Hi,


I was wondering whether anyone has heard what, if anything, may be coming for HONDA SNOWBLOWERS in 2020? If anyone might have any insight please let me know as I would be grateful!


Thank You in Advance!


God Bless!


Best Regards, Joe


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Nothing yet... The 2017/2018 brochure is still current.


----------



## Wasatchclimber (Dec 4, 2018)

I'm curious too, I need a new blower this year and have been looking at the HSS1332ATD. I'm really hoping they address at least a few of the known (at least from a quick read) jetting, rpm, impeller, and chute issues. They probably can't do anything about the jet issue but the others should be addressed. If I see the collar on the chutes on the 2019's I'll probably walk away from Honda's.

Looks like the 2017/18 brochures are here:

https://powerequipment.honda.com/brochures


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Wasatchclimber said:


> I'm curious too, I need a new blower this year and have been looking at the HSS1332ATD. I'm really hoping they address at least a few of the known (at least from a quick read) jetting, rpm, impeller, and chute issues.


Yes, the jetting is not going to change (EPA mandate), but it's easily remedied in 10-15 minutes for less than $7.
The chute issue should be a non-issue by now, I would think. There's no RPM or impeller issue that I'm aware of???


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

I am hoping that the 2020 HSS928 will have that auger protection system on it to stop the auger if it hits something, like the 1332 has. To me, that's an evolutionary jump that we'll start seeing in more snowblowers as years go by.


----------



## North49 (Dec 4, 2018)

Miles said:


> I am hoping that the 2020 HSS928 will have that auger protection system on it to stop the auger if it hits something, like the 1332 has. To me, that's an evolutionary jump that we'll start seeing in more snowblowers as years go by.


We’ve had the auger protection system for a couple of years now on the HSS928. I can’t understand why Honda doesn’t offer it there. I’d like to see Honda Canada and Honda USA merge into one entity offering the same snowblowers both north and south of the border.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


> Yes, the jetting is not going to change (EPA mandate), but it's easily remedied in 10-15 minutes for less than $7.
> The chute issue should be a non-issue by now, I would think. There's no RPM or impeller issue that I'm aware of???


I haven't heard about any issues with the rpms or impeller. some owners like to put an impeller kit on their new blowers but I just don't see the need and it could ( or would ) void warranty. Let the warranty work for you for 3 years since you paid for it.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Snowblowers don't change too often and there have been some significant updates in the last couple of years: Honda 2 stages got a huge redo a couple of years ago, Toro HD's updated last year as well as Simplicity's Signature and Signature Pro models. Ariens introduced its Rapid Trak and EFI machines (Ariens seems to have raised prices for the upcoming season as well).


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

not a big fan of the new Honda's anyway. these added bells and whistles come with problems. chute design causing clogging , sensor in chute joy stick going bad , steering assist handles breaking off easily and not covered by warranty. Honda dealer deems that operator error . carb jets too small and engine underpowered due to EPA regs . More plastic and thinner metal. The newer machines do not seem like they will last like the Honda's of the 80's and 90's.

just my opinion. i would prefer a 2014 HS928 K model . A beautiful , well built machine.


----------



## lake_effect (Aug 29, 2019)

I noticed all the links for the two stage models on their website are dead. Maybe they are updating it?

https://powerequipment.honda.com/snowblowers/two-stage-snowblowers


----------

